# Rv buying



## Tree1668 (Feb 10, 2015)

hello all! New to the site and am looking for some advice.  My wife and I began the search for a 5th wheel. Found one we liked in early December 2014. Part of the arrangement was they would not order it until February 2015 and we would pick it up in April 2015. We would then have 3 months payments deferred by the bank, and the dealership would then pick up another 90 days. We were told we would have until October of 2015 before we even had to make a payment. Plus we could make any changes we wanted to the interior and what not until February 1st. So we put 1000 down and away we went. Wife got to playing around with the interior and we made some changes here and there(all communicated via email) all was fine. Then all of a sudden we get a call from someone at the dealership saying our camper was in already and it was January 28th! I called the salesmen, he said he would check into it come to find out this is our camper with none of the changes we wanted done. We were naturally upset they wanted us to fill out a bunch of paperwork we said "no" we will not sign anything until we see the camper.  We returned to the dealership, viewed the camper and it is a very attractive camper, we were both pleased with it. Decided we would take it and went back to office and proceeded with the paperwork. It was then the real trouble began. They wanted more for a down payment no problem there. They tried selling us a warranty that the brochures didn't even say the name of the company nor did they know where a service center was in our area, naturally we declined the offer of the warranty as we had done some research and knew they were taking us to the cleaners.They then wanted us to take possession of it then and there and the payments begin that next month. We said no way that is not the deal we were given. They gave us the run around and then only wanted to give us 90 days. By this point we are both feeling lied too in fact got lied to my face and basically had a pissing contest right there in the dealership. In the end we got pretty much what we wanted but not exactly plus the RV that we were looking so forward to relaxing in and enjoying has become tarnished by this dealership. Our credit is good there is no problem there, just want to know if I can demand that 1000 back and go to a different dealership? We have not signed any actual ownership papers as of yet. But that camper is at the dealership. We did like it but we feel like it is not the one we would have ordered so how would we know? It's a 40000 investment and we wanted it to be perfect, on the other hand i don't like to walk away from 1000. Sorry for the long winded post any advice would be appreciated. Thanks, The Snyders


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Tree1668.I would think if all you have said they promised is in writing you can demand your 1k back unless they get what you ordered.  If it was just verbal hmmm dont know.  may need to talk to a lawyer. Think what has happened is they have got one in and just think they can get you to take it.  If it's not what you want don't take it.  Better to lose 1K than get something you dont want.  keep us posted


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree with Nash, if not in writing I would take it as a lesson learned. I know 1k is hard to walk away from, but there again if not in writing, it's there word against your. I would also file a complaint  with the BBB. BTW welcome


----------



## Tree1668 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you both! We do have a deal in writing kind of. We communicated via email after we put the 1000 down. We are asking for our money back, but even if that doesn't happen we will chalk it up as a learning experience. This has not stopped us on our search by any means. Thank you again!! I will let you know how it goes


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2015)

thanks for  coming back with an update.  No do not let it stop your search.  There are dealers out there that are honest.  If you dont get your 1K back lesson learned.  Have the salesperson writing everthing down as you talk.  Getting to the point where maybe we should even record the conservations LOL.  If all else fails in getting your money back a letter from a lawyer may help.  If it was the rv you wanted hope the dealer will come around.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------

